# hinges



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me the name of the hinges they use on transom seats(that fold up then lock). We thought it will make a great bait/prep table. lay down on the way out. lift up and lock while fishing. Table will be made from Starboard, with 4 drink cut/outs, plier/ knife. The hinges used on my friends Hydrasport transom seat are for real. 3 200lb guys can sit on it with no problem


----------

